# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  رحبووووو معـــي بالعضو الجديد ~.~.~ امنيـــــة ~.~.~

## shams spring

*

اخوانـــي ..اخواتــــي
اتمنى منكم جميعا
ان ترحبو معي
 بالعضو الجديد
الذي يحتل 
مكانــة
كبيرة
في 
قلبي 


~.~.~** امنيـــــة** ~.~.~



*
*عانقت جدران منتدانا 
عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت
مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب 
ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة
لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور 
الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا
إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك 
كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا 
البعض في كل المجالات
أتمنى لك قضاء
وقت ممتع
معنا

صديقتك المحبة : شمس*

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا اهلا فيكي امنية 
وان شاء الله رح تنبسطي بالمنتدى وتتفاعلي مع الاعضاء 
كلهم طيبين ومارح تتغلبي معاي وبتمنى الك اقامة سعيدة بين اخوانك وااخواتك 


واهلا وسهلا فيكي مرة ثانية بين اهلك 



ومشكورة شمس على دعوة صديقتك للمنتدى وان شاء الله رح تقضي افضل الاوقات معانا

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أسرة منتديات الحصن 
بنرحب فيكِ 

 امنية 

أهلاً و سهلاً فيكِ بينا 
بنتمنالك أسعد الأوقات برفقتنا 
إن شاء الله بتفيدي و بتستفيدي 
كلنا شوق لباقتكِ المستقبلية من المشاركات

----------


## بسمه

اهلا وسهلا فيكي    " أمنية "

----------


## rand yanal

يا أهلا وسهلا .. شمس بتحكيلي بعدين مو ؟؟؟

----------


## shams spring

> يا أهلا وسهلا .. شمس بتحكيلي بعدين مو ؟؟؟


*شو احكيلك ؟؟*

----------


## omnia

اهـــــــــــــــــلا شموس حبيتى ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب واهلا بيكم  جميعا شرف ليا واللــــــــــه واحلى واجمد تحيه من مصر لاردن وللمنتدى  بتاعكم

----------


## omnia

:Icon26:  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## shams spring

> اهـــــــــــــــــلا شموس حبيتى ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب واهلا بيكم  جميعا شرف ليا واللــــــــــه واحلى واجمد تحيه من مصر لاردن وللمنتدى  بتاعكم


*
نورتينا ...امنية ... واطيب تحية من الاردن لمصر كلها ...شرفتي ^_^

* :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## omnia

أحياننا

حينما تكسبُ صديقاً حقيقياً خارج حدود وطنك ,

يعني أنك كسبت وطناً آخر بــ أكمله

----------


## shams spring

> أحياننا
> 
> حينما تكسبُ صديقاً حقيقياً خارج حدود وطنك ,
> 
> يعني أنك كسبت وطناً آخر بــ أكمله


اكيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــد ^_^

----------


## omnia

أحياننا

حينما تكسبُ صديقاً حقيقياً خارج حدود وطنك ,

يعني أنك كسبت وطناً آخر بــ أكمله :Icon26:

----------


## omnia

أحياننا

حينما تكسبُ صديقاً حقيقياً خارج حدود وطنك ,

يعني أنك كسبت وطناً آخر بــ أكمله :Icon26:

----------


## إن الله يراك

ااهلا اااااهلا امنية في عائلتنا الحبيبة منووووورة ويا رب تنبسطي وتستفيدي معانا

----------

